# Ashy Range - ADA 07



## Davidchow (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all APC bro,

Here's some snap shot of my previous project, hope you like it!


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Very nice. I like that a lot!


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Very impressive! Congratulations on your win! Heheh, CAU is seriously pimping out some winners!

Do you happen to have some specs on the tank, as well as a list of the flora?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Very impressive indeed. I love the wood and rock together.

Congratulations on 1st place you definitely deserve it.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

I signed up to the CAU website many months ago, and I simply love all the tanks that are displayed in the picture gallery. All of you have serious talent at aquascaping and photography. Those are wonderful pictures. It does not surprise me that you took first place. Congratulations. When I first saw the pictures on the CAU website, I thought that they were some of the finest I have ever seen.

Good job!

-Mike B-


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

What can I say 
Greate job and my congratulations!


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Dave what a great achievement, you must be very proud, thanks for sharing your pictures here on APC.

Many congratulations, great job!


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

What a beautiful tank indeed, congratulations for your win!!!
Can you talk a bit to us of your technique (fertilization regime, substrate, lights CO2, initial problems if any etc). How old was this tank at the stage the photos were taken?


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

This project is amaizing, stones and driftwood are in an excellent combination.
Congratulations on 1st place, great job!


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

I love it! Very impressive! 

Congratulations!

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

this match the concept of NATURAL STYLE and looks not artificial as most of us.....


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I love some of these photos-- I can really feel the atmosphere of the "place." :O


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Dave!! Your tanks have always been favorites of mine.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Congratulations on your win!!!


----------



## Amsterdam (Sep 17, 2006)

Amazing!!!!
Please share with us how you came to this breath taking result.


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow!! Congratulations Dave!! Keep it on!!


----------



## Porsch (Mar 9, 2005)

Congratulations Dave! How r u?


----------



## Davidchow (Jan 11, 2005)

elaphe said:


> Very nice. I like that a lot!


Thank you elaphe! 



Haeun said:


> Very impressive! Congratulations on your win! Heheh, CAU is seriously pimping out some winners!
> 
> Do you happen to have some specs on the tank, as well as a list of the flora?


Thank you Haeun! 

Here 's some information of my tank:
Aquarium Size : W120 X D60 X H45 (cm),
Substrate System : ADA Amazonia, Power Sand Special, Penac W, Clear Super, Bacter100
Filtration : Canister Filter (1200L/hr) X 2 (filter media: Biological Ceramic Rings, Filter Foams)
Lighting System : T8 FL 38 Watt X 7 ( 9hrs daily )
CO2 System : External Reactor ( 3 Bubbles per Second )

Plant : Aponogeton sp., Echinodorus tenellus, Microsorum pteropus "Narrow",
Nymphaea lotus "Zenkeri", Nymphaea sp., Rotala sp. (Vietnam), Taxiphyllum sp.
Utricularia graminifolia, Vallisneria nana, Vesicularia ferrier

Fish : Puntius denisonii, Otocinclus sp.,Crossocheilus siamensis


----------



## Davidchow (Jan 11, 2005)

slickwillislim said:


> Very impressive indeed. I love the wood and rock together.
> 
> Congratulations on 1st place you definitely deserve it.


Thank you slickwillislim! 



FacePlanted said:


> I signed up to the CAU website many months ago, and I simply love all the tanks that are displayed in the picture gallery. All of you have serious talent at aquascaping and photography. Those are wonderful pictures. It does not surprise me that you took first place. Congratulations. When I first saw the pictures on the CAU website, I thought that they were some of the finest I have ever seen.
> 
> Good job!
> 
> -Mike B-


Seem that you are a big fans of CAU!
CAU's odjective is want to share with aquarium hobbist all over the world.
Thank you FacePlanted!



DurendaL said:


> What can I say
> Greate job and my congratulations!


You support is what you say, Thank you DurendaL!



zig said:


> Dave what a great achievement, you must be very proud, thanks for sharing your pictures here on APC.
> 
> Many congratulations, great job!


Thank you zig! 



Freemann said:


> What a beautiful tank indeed, congratulations for your win!!!
> Can you talk a bit to us of your technique (fertilization regime, substrate, lights CO2, initial problems if any etc). How old was this tank at the stage the photos were taken?


Thank you Freeman, the problem of this tank is the control of the water hardness !
I have photos taking after set up this aquascape fifth months.

Thank You Maran & Knocks!


----------



## Davidchow (Jan 11, 2005)

hedson_25 said:


> this match the concept of NATURAL STYLE and looks not artificial as most of us.....


Thank You hedson!



Steven_Chong said:


> I love some of these photos-- I can really feel the atmosphere of the "place." :O


Thank you Steven_Chong! You seem to know where's that "place"!

Thank You Jessie, Wiste, Amsterdam and waynesham! 



Porsch said:


> Congratulations Dave! How r u?


Hi Porsch, i'm fine and how r u too 
Hope to see your new inspiration!


----------



## Davidchow (Jan 11, 2005)

This is the front view!


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

> the problem of this tank is the control of the water hardness


Am I to deduct that you consider keeping the water hardness low of importance to a healthy aquarium?
Do you dose the ADA line of ferts to your tank?
I have seen all the photos of your tanks in CAU and are superb, clean healthy growing plants.
Please enlighten us with some advice from your experience in assuring a healthy lush tank and a successful algae free experience.
Thanks in advance


----------



## sandyyu (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice work!!!


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Great layout, Dave! Congrats.!


----------



## jaxal (Mar 23, 2004)

That's nice, Not easy to combind dark wood and gray stone together. You did it very great!!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

In the beginning I actually didn't like your tank very much, but now when I have seen furhter pictures from different views I like it much more! 
I really like it now and these further pictures reallt was needed!


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations, briliant tank. Since AGA 2005. and Nature, Endure, Forever, you are one of my favourite aquascaping artists.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Vojs said:


> Congratulations, briliant tank. Since AGA 2005. and Nature, Endure, Forever, you are one of my favourite aquascaping artists.


Nature, Endure Forever is one of my favorite tanks of all time!


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Any way you can hook us up with a bigger picture? Using this as a wallpaper on my laptop would be awesome


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Dave,
you were definitely the man of the hour! What did you do with the money? 










Man...I need to lose a couple pounds!


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

What a piece of Art!! ^^ This is another level of aquascaping!!


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow, I am loving that hardscape. Definitely worthy of a prize. :thumbsup:


----------

